# Diashow mit Premiere 2.0 eine



## grismo (1. Juni 2007)

Hallo
Ich möchte mit Premiere 2.0 eine Diashow erstellen (bin Neuling).
Auf was muss ich mit JPG Fotos achten?
Danke Euch für die Hilfe


----------



## Zinken (1. Juni 2007)

Naja, Premiere für eine Diashow zu benutzen ist ja schon ein leichter Overkill... 
Aber eigentlich mußt Du nur Deine Bilder auf die passende Größe bringen, die Standbildlänge auf die gewünschte Zeit stellen und die Bilder importieren.
Du kannst die Bilder natürlich auch in Originalgröße in Premiere importieren, allerdings wirst Deinen Rechner damit wohl ziemlich in die Knie zwingen.


----------



## grismo (1. Juni 2007)

Hallo Zinken
Danke für deine Infos.
Als Vorspann kommt ein AVI Film und noch Text und Muski, darum Premiere.
LG 
Grismo


----------



## Zinken (4. Juni 2007)

Okay, das kann man durchgehen lassen...


----------



## grismo (16. Juni 2007)

Hallo Zusammen

Nun habe ich nochmals eine Frage zu den Bildern.
Ich habe meine Bilder importiert, jetzt werden die Bilder aber abgeschnitten.
Obwohl der gewünschte Inhalt im Rander Safe  ist? Die Bilder habe ich in Originalgrösse eingefügt.
Wie müsste ich die Bilder bearbeiten das die Grösse Stimmt?
Entschuldigt die Fragen, bin Anfänger.
Danke und Grüsse
Grismo


----------



## arschgesicht (16. Juni 2007)

grismo hat gesagt.:


> Hallo Zusammen
> Die Bilder habe ich in Originalgrösse eingefügt.


...und das ist die Ursache. Sofern du keine Effekte wie z.b. zoomen u.s.w. u.s.f. verwendest, solltest du deine Bilder schon vorher an deinen "Film" anpassen. (Wobei kannste natürlich auch in Premiere die Bilder skalieren. Die Bildebene anklicken, danach auf das Effektefenster gehen und die Position skalieren aufklappen...) 


> Wie müsste ich die Bilder bearbeiten das die Grösse Stimmt?


Keine Ahnung, da ich leider kein Hellseher bin.  Ist abhängig von deiner Projekteinstellung. Also: gehe auf Projekteinstellung und lese die Höhe und Breite bzw. auch das Pixelverhältnis ab... Verwende ein Bildbearbeitungsprogramm das Aktion/Stapelverarbeitung beherrscht und passe dementsprechend deine Bilder an oder in Premiere über skalieren gehen...

Sofern du _nur_ eine Bildershow erstellen willst, schau dir mal Photostory 3 von Microsoft an. (kannste _kostenlos_ saugen)
siehe hier:
http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/digitalphotography/photostory/default.mspx


----------

